# الكورسات المطلوبه في الهندسه الكهربائيه عموما و الكونترول خصوصا



## عبدالله بن ابي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني ارجو ان تساعدوني في معرفه اسماء القرصات المطلوبه لمهندس الكهرباء عموما و مهندس الكنترول خصوصا التي توهله ليكون مؤهل لسوق العمل فور التخرج و اماكن تواجدها و ارجو المساعده جدا مع العلم اني قد التحقت بدوره digital and analog electronics 
اخوكم انس طالب في هندسه العاشر:18:


----------



## engalikhalilali (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت يا جدعان تساعدونا


----------



## mostafahemdan (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بص يا سيدى والله اعلم طبعا برضوا
بالنسبه لاى مهندس كهرباء خاصه كهرباء بور 
Matlab course
وبالنسبه للكونترول ففى عده كورسات
microcontroller
PLC
FPGA
ولو انت مهتم بالاكترونيكس ومجال الامبديد سيستم تحديدا
فانصحك ب
MIcro and FBGA
وتخدهم من مركز جيليكوم لانه مستوى عالى جدا وشهداته معتمده
ولو حاب تشتغل فى كونترول المصانع وكده
فخد
PLC
وتخده تدريب فى شركه 
Siemens
هيبى غالى شويه بس هو ده اكتر مكان معترف بيه بصراحه
اعتقد دى اهم الكورسات بالنسبالك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عبدالله بن ابي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر اوي يا بشمهندسين بس مفيش حاجه تانيه و انا حاليا في سنه تانيه دلوقتي 
المهم سوال هيكون امتي الوقت المناسب لاخد الكورسات ديه 
و شكرا


----------



## engalikhalilali (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanepe (3 سبتمبر 2010)

sanx


----------



## عبدالله بن ابي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

alf shokr ya reagala awyyyyyy 
mant7ermsh


----------



## م أحمد حماد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

mostafahemdan قال:


> بص يا سيدى والله اعلم طبعا برضوا
> بالنسبه لاى مهندس كهرباء خاصه كهرباء بور
> Matlab course
> وبالنسبه للكونترول ففى عده كورسات
> ...




أخي العزيز م/مصطفى
كل عام وأنتم وكل أعضاء الملتقى بخير إن شاء الله
أردت منك النصيحة أي المجالين أفضل في فرص العمل والمستقبل بإذن الله
مجال distribution أم مجال الcontrol ?
وما رأيكم إذا أخذت كورسات التحكم وال plc في معهد الساليزيان الايطالي" معهد دون بوسكو "
وما رأيكم في مجال ال protection ? وكيف أتأهل للعمل به
أردت فقط أن نستفيد من خبرتكم في سوق العمل
جزيل الشكر لكم​


----------



## أحمد رأفت 2020 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى العزيز


----------

